# Schneckenbekämpfung!!!



## spikimonster (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Foris,

ich hab da mal eine Frage. Wie bekämpft Ihr die lästigen __ Schnecken im Garten?! Am Wochenende haben diese Teufel mir die ganzen Blumen abgefressen! Ich habe schon viel von Schneckenkorn gehört aber das soll ja nun wieder giftig für Hunde sein! Ich bräuchte was was für Hunde ungifiig ist aber die Schnecken tötet!

Und bitte keine Antworten wie mit der Schere zerschneiten, aufspießen(zu igittiisch) oder mit Salz bestreuen (das hat auch nicht geholfen)!!! 

Danke im vorraus! 

 LG Alex


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Ich nutze Kupferband. Das bringe ich an Blumentöpfen und an Rasenkanten an, die die Beete einzäunen.
Die __ Schnecken meiden das überkriechen von Kupfer. Es gibt auch fertige Plastikbänder mit aufgeklebtem Kupferband als Schneckenzaun, die sind aber deutlich teurer wie ein einfaches Kupferklebeband.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hallo Alex,
ICH handhabe das mit den __ Schnecken so, daß ich sie absammle, speziell nach Regenschauern geht das sehr gut.
Schneckenkorn - damit lockt man sie an, auch die aus den Nachbargärten!
Bierfallen - mal ausprobiert, Schweinkram yecks.
Wir haben auch 2 Hunde bei knapp 1000 qm Garten, deshalb kommt da auch keine Chemie zum Einsatz.
Und so einige Pflanzen, wie z.B. __ Hosta, setze ich nur noch in sehr trocknen Teilen im Garten. Dann kriegen sie auch keinen Schneckenfraß. Hosta in feuchtem Gartenteil, Ärger ist vorprogrammiert.


----------



## spikimonster (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

danke für eure antworten! ja ablesen werd ich mal versuchen! nach regenschauern ist immer bissel schlecht da wir den garten nicht an der wohnung haben. aber ich werds versuchen. 

ich werd mir wohl ne liste organisieren was __ schnecken gern bevorzugen und was nicht und dann wird nur das gepflanzt :evil

und nach den sammeln?! ich hab gelesen man soll sie mit heißen wasser übergiesen damit sie tot sind?! wie macht ihr das?! 

lg alex


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hi Alex,

hier stimme ich Heiko zu. Diese fertigen Kupferplastikteile gibts bei Hornbach für 10 € je m - für mich ebenfalls viel zu teuer. 

Als ich gestern meine Blümchen im Hängetopf gegossen habe kam ne Schnecke rausgekrochen - unglaublich wie die das da rein geschafft haben muss 

Ich legte ein 18er Kupferrohr auf den Boden und testete - sie wollte nur bis zur Hälfte drauf und hat dann den Rückzug angetreten - sie kriechen also drauf und verharren darauf sogar :crazy


Früher habe ich immer ein Holzbrett im Garten liegen gehabt und morgens die __ Schnecken abgesammelt und in eine Tüte oder Glas gepackt und dann in den Müll rein. Hat gut geholfen.

Am besten sind natürlich Teich und Laufentenbereich die dann zum fressen freigelassen werden - leider ist dann auch aa auf dem Rasen 

@ Heiko, ich fand sonst nur im BM ein Bitumendichtband mit Kupfer drauf das für Dachabdichtungen genutzt wird - welche Variante hast Du ?

Da ich noch einige CU Rohre rumfliegen habe bau ich mir aus diesen (mit Gasenetz eingebuddelt) einen Schutz.


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

@pflanzenfreund:
ich nutze selbstklebendes Kupferband aus dem Elektrohandel. Dünnes Kupferblech bekommt man besser, das gibts bei uns bei Hornbach und Bauhaus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

jeep, aber 3 m für 45 € - war mir zu viel - ich brauche nur 1m dünnen Streifen für Spaßanpflanzung für meine Tochter - habe bisher ein höheres Gasenetz drumherum/ eingebuddelt und bin vorerst zufrieden bis aus optischen Gründen die Rohrreste und ein teiferes Netz kommen


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

3m für 45€? Davon waren meine Einkäufe bisher weit entfernt. Das Kupferband kostet ~1€/m bei 3cm Breite, die Bleche waren zwar pro m teurer, sind effektiv in Streifen geschnitten aber auch nicht teurer.


----------



## Mulmig (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hallo,

wie bereits gesagt: absammeln. Die beste Zeit ist morgens früh, wenn alles noch feucht ist und die Wegschnecken noch unterwegs sind und abends, wenn sie loslegen. Ich nehme dazu einen Eimer mit Salzwasser (gesättigte Lösung aus Winterstreusalz = augenblicklich tot) und eine lange Kochpinzette. Inzwischen kenne ich die Plätze, wo sie zu finden sind. Notfalls nachts mit Taschenlampe. 
Da ich schützenswerte __ Schnecken habe (Weinbergschnecken und kleine gelbe "Häuschenschnecken", __ Tigerschnegel), bin ich vom Schneckenkorn weitgehend weg.
Nur an schwer zugänglichen Stellen wie Funkienhorste streue ich "Ferramol" ein Eisenpräparat, das "relativ" gesehen unschädlicher für andere Tiere (gar Haustiere und Igel) sein soll.
Ich habe zwei Bereiche, wo NIE Schneckenkorn hinkommt. Da kann ich "verirrte" Weinbergschnecken hinbringen. Mit diesem Vorgehen hält sich seit 12 Jahren eine gesunde Population.
 

Letztes Jahr habe ich kaum (Weg-) Schnecken gesammelt, nur Schneckenkorn benutzt, wegen der stressigen Teichumbauaktion und ich habe dieses Jahr mehr Schnecken denn je.
Das ekelhafte "Sammelmassaker" schaffe ich nur, weil ich mir jede dieser Schnecken mit einem Gelege für's nächste Jahr vorstelle....
und weil ich "sauer genug" bin: drei große, herrliche (und teure) Kardinalslobelien wurden in einer Nacht bis auf den Basisstengel abgefressen, sind hin.

Also, sei stark und sammle!
Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Lebermoosextrakt? Angeblich sollen __ Schnecken damit behandelte Pflanzen selbst dann meiden, wenn ihnen keine andere Futterquelle zur Verfügung steht. Allerdings muss man die Behandlung alle 14 Tage bzw. nach starkem Regen wiederholen. 100 ml kosten 6 - 8 Euro und reichen für 20 l Spritzbrühe.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hallo Kai,

und was machst Du wenns im Urlaub regnet und Du schön am Strand liegst ?


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hallo,

dann wird die Horde Laufenten mobilisiert, die alle __ Schnecken verputzen!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schneckenbekämpfung!!!*

Hi

Man muss den Nachbarn überreden, Schneckenfallen mit Bier aufzustellen. Dann wandern viele __ Schnecken ab. Macht man das selbst, dann kommen auch noch die Schnecken aus der Nachbbarschaft. Ansonsten: __ Kröten. Igel, Sammeln!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

